# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  О чём говорит Файрволл?

## PORSHEvchik

Стоит Kerio, точнее Sanbelt Personal Firewall 4. Наблюдаю в логе вот такой текст: [14/Apr/2009 17:15:20] Ids.cpp:  "Ids" action = 'denied', raddr = '10.2.1.33', msg = 'ICMP PING CyberKit 2.2 Windows', url = 'http://www.whitehats.com/info/IDS154', direc = 'in', class = 'misc-activity', priority = low

Что это такое - какие-то сканы из сетки или вирусы с зараженных в сетке компьютеров пытаются залезть ко мне? Очень интересно знать, расскажите.
IP разные, но не редко повторяются.

 Известно что некоторые компы заражены "Conficker".

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

http://forums.kerio.com/pdf.php?th=466

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

мдя, 2003 год однако

Извиняюсь за флуд, тут у нас в некоторых местах до сих пор не могут победить вирус чернобыль который был создан в конце прошлого века, так что не так страшен чёрт, как его малютка  :Smiley:

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Не знаю на счёт 2003, а 2008 на копирайте указан.  Может конечно 4.5 и старый, но я не смог нынешние их разработки понять, что-то всё про серверы-компании-и тп бред говорится, а не про один комп. Может подскажете что у них там есть подходящее?
 А по главному вопросу всё понятно, благодарю.

----------

